# Soap notes



## cyrucats (Mar 3, 2011)

We are having a discussion in our office regarding CMS's stance on soap notes. Two people said they received "something" from Medicare that stated Medicare would no longer accept soap notes as documentation.  We cannot find anything to verify this.  Does anyone out there know of anything put out by Medicare in the past few years that would support this claim?

Thanks in advance for your help.
Cyndi


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 3, 2011)

I, personally, haven't seen anything stating you can't use the SOAP format.  Have they shown you the information they received?


----------



## cyrucats (Mar 3, 2011)

No, the person cannot locate the information.  Our physicians now cannot use soap notes based on this information that no one can locate.  I'm in a difficult situation with needing to provide a physician with documented proof of this "ruling".  We have spent two days looking for info that I'm not sure exists.

Thanks for your help.
Cyndi


----------

